
Should the DAO Hire Professional Consultants? - Andrew_Quentin
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/dao-hire-professional-consultants/
======
Andrew_Quentin
This thing is so conceptually new, just thought to ask what people here, in
the start-up, VC world, think it can best move forward.

